# Posting your personal picture



## Yvonne G (Jan 5, 2011)

We've got a great "the New What Do You Look Like Thread" going, but it seems to have a problem. I started at the beginning of it this a.m. (too foggy and cold to be outside), and there are an awful lot of pictures that are no longer visible.

If you are an active forum member and your previous picture has been removed from your photobucket or other account, won't you please post a new one? No fair to put it up then take it down. Pretty please?


----------



## dmmj (Jan 5, 2011)

that is a main reason why I use tinypic, just saying.


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 5, 2011)

LOL @ dmmj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Yvonne you should rename the thread to The new new what do you look like thread  or The Newer what do you look like thread


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 5, 2011)

LOL, Katerina...but I want people to go to the old new what do you look like thread and repost the pictures, not here on this one.


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 5, 2011)

opps blonde moment :O


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 5, 2011)

dmmj said:


> that is a main reason why I use tinypic, just saying.



So, can you go back to tinypic and delete your pictures if you want? Can you go back and find a picture? And if you delete it, will it still show up here?


----------

